# 42 (almost) BFP but progesterone worries



## Madasatruck (Jul 31, 2011)

Bit of reassurance needed. Almost 6 weeks pregnant with my first ever BFP but as time passes getting more and more worried. Getting crampy but no spotting atm and worrying about progesterone levels. 

As I was on Flare protocol I didn't have any progesterone support through 2ww, clinic said I could have it for my sanity but that it wasn't necessary so I didn't bother. So far so good but don't want to leave anything to chance and cramp is very AF like today. Should I get GP to check prog levels? Is it too late to start supplementing if prog is low?

Stressing so much


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello Madasatruck,

I am not an expert, but did not want to read and run  .

Are you testing your hcg levels? Have you had your first scan? Normally increasing hcg levels wouldindicate that your little on is doing well and a scan showing the heartbeat (6-7 weeks) would do the same, but progesterone needs to be checked separately.

If I were you I would test asap. I may be the wrong person ( I have had 3 m/c, so am paranoid about embie health), but ultimately you need to know that you have done everything you needed to do. If you are worried, test!

C xx


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Mad

Keep meeting you on different threads lol! 

Hang in there, as far as I understand, at 6 weeks you should be producing enough progesterone yourself to support the pg, but if you are worried, guess there isn't anything to lose by getting it tested? Totally understand where you are coming from, as you already know, I have a feeling low prog levels is my problem as I started AF way before OTD. Generally they don't seem to pay much attention to this at the clinics, have read of countless folks who have been told its not important, but still, gotta wonder. I had review appt at Aberdeen yesterday and they have agreed to double prog support in 2ww if we cycle again - now I am in a quandary about whether to stay with them or transfer to GCRM - we got such good results with stimms and embies, only failed at implantation and I'm not sure how GCRM could improve on that, esp as they are willing to double prog which was my main worry - aaargh!

Hope you continue to stay pg and begin to enjoy it - did you do another digi test?

Fingers crossed for you!

S x


----------



## Madasatruck (Jul 31, 2011)

Cassie..thanks for reply.

Had 19dpo HCG done over a week ago but nothing since, they only gave me HCG result so not sure if they did Prog but I would imagine they would. Scan in 2 weeks at 7w+5 so not long but long enough when you are stressing.

Called to get Dr appointment this am but have to wait a week so going to request bloods when I am there seeing midwife on Monday. Think checking levels will give me reassurance until scan. As you say, when you've come this far better safe than sorry.

Stelpo...Hi again   Glad Aberdeen have been supportive but remember progesterone support won't count for anything if embryos don't implant, this is where I failed with them despite 2 good quality ones put back. Not even a hint of implantation  I got assisted hatching in GCRM and maybe that made a difference? Did they say they would do the same protocol next time as apparently it is down reg that depletes progesterone which is why they have to give you support after ET. I got Flare protocol with GCRM which is less stressing to the eggs as no D Reg.

You have time now to reflect and consider your options, take this time! I am confused and unsure how to advise as I obviously have had a BFP with GCRM and this undoubtedly clouds judgement. Sorry not to be of more help xxx


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah but you are of help  

We are going to GCRM on 21st to see what they say - same as you, i feel that implantation is the issue, but not sure how they can improve chances of that - though I hadn't considered AH, wonder why Abdn didn't suggest that....
I did short protocol, only DR with OCP so shouldn't have had a prog problem as you say, Abdn did agree to double it but I think that was just to keep me happy lol. 
What I don't understand is what improves success rates, I get that age is bad, but if you respond well and get good quality embryos consistent with those of a 35year old , surely that counts for something? Both the embryologist and the consultant  said they would never have guessed my age from the eggs and resulting embryos. We got our notes from Abdn with a covering letter saying that our odds were in single figures   Ah well, wait and see if GCRM come up with anything better!

Hope everything is good with you  

S  x


----------

